# Nikkon D5100 or Canon 550D



## rock_dj (Jun 14, 2011)

Guys please suggest which one is better & why?
Canon 550D or Nikkon D5100?


----------



## ITTechPerson (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Nikon or Canon*

According to the Specification.. both r almost similar
My choice is Nikkon....
A Professional Camera..always Nikkon will b my 1st choice
Take some suggestion on performance, before purchase


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Nikon or Canon*

Sensor wise D5100 better then 550D but feature and video is better in 550D...

Grip is always better in Nikon

Canons are mostly lighter in weight


----------



## Amhuinn (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Nikon or Canon*

I would say that Canon 550D is best because It is light wait camera . Moreover , Its picture quality is better than D550 . I would suggest Canon D550 .


----------



## sumit05 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Nikon or Canon*

+1 for Canon D550.
Check the review here Canon EOS 550D / Rebel T2i review: verdict, 550D / T2i vs 500D / T1i vs 50D vs Nikon D5000 vs D90 vs Sony A500 / A550 | Cameralabs


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Nikon or Canon*



sumit05 said:


> +1 for Canon D550.
> Check the review here Canon EOS 550D / Rebel T2i review: verdict, 550D / T2i vs 500D / T1i vs 50D vs Nikon D5000 vs D90 vs Sony A500 / A550 | Cameralabs



Nope that review is useless now coz nikons new sensor is superb which is in D3100, D5100 and D7000...and D5100 have same sensor a D7000 soo chances r that picture quality of D5100 may be better

But overall I think canon 550D wins


----------



## Sounava (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Nikon or Canon*



rock_dj said:


> Guys please suggest which one is better & why?
> Canon 550D or Nikkon D5100?



Go to a store, take both the cameras in hand, fiddle a little, try some shots, buy the one which feels more comfortable to you.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 14, 2011)

@sonava....that way he will definitely get Nikon...actual in hand exp of nikon is much better..people love it


----------



## Sounava (Jun 14, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @sonava....that way he will definitely get Nikon...actual in hand exp of nikon is much better..people love it


If that is so then let him take it! If his hand is smaller he may like the Canon  too. He may like the button placements in Canon better too. He may like the menu in Canon better too. Or maybe he may like the flip screen in Nikon too.

I am telling all these coz both the cameras are equally good, no definite winner, so he must take the one which "feels" better to him after handling. This is your tool towards creating photographs, so you better buy which makes you feel better, than merely running towards specs.  You never know whether one will like Nikon or Canon better!


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 14, 2011)

agreed


----------



## ITTechPerson (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Nikon or Canon*



Sounava said:


> Go to a store, take both the cameras in hand, fiddle a little, try some shots, buy the one which feels more comfortable to you.



Like it....

When both the models has a very little different in spech & performance, u should choose whichever is more comfortable to you.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 15, 2011)

Naah Specwise 550D beats D5100 practicaly.

Like no issue with inbody motor or not....but almost all canon lens will work.

Video recording is one of the best in 550D


----------



## Sounava (Jun 15, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Naah Specwise 550D beats D5100 practicaly.
> 
> Like no issue with inbody motor or not....but almost all canon lens will work.
> 
> Video recording is one of the best in 550D


I disagree that specwise 550D beats D5100. If you say 5 points in favour of 550D, you will also be able to say 5 points in favour of D5100. Like I said, there is no definite winner.

About the 2 so called "advantages" you mentioned in 550D:

1. In body motor factor: Only advantage he will get is by using the 50mm f/1.8 lens of Canon. Otherwise, you will now practically get all lenses with built in motor variant. 

2. I will like to tell you that video recording in D5100 is also superb, if not better than 550D.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 16, 2011)

These so-called advantages were hyped everywhere soo I belived them...


----------



## r4gs (Jun 18, 2011)

Sounava said:


> 1. In body motor factor: Only advantage he will get is by using the 50mm f/1.8 lens of Canon. Otherwise, you will now practically get all lenses with built in motor variant.



I'm not sure I understand. My 50mm f/1.8 has a built in dc motor.

@Rock_dj:-
As Sounava said, go to the a store and check out the cameras yourself. Take some pics, compare the images at 100% magnification and see which one you prefer. Bear in mind that image quality will also depend on the LCDs on the cameras, so its best if you can view sample images elsewhere.

Personally, if this is your first slr, I don't think it'll matter what you take.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 18, 2011)

> I'm not sure I understand. My 50mm f/1.8 has a built in dc motor.



DC motor??? I heard this first time anyways we are talking about autofocus motor which comes in 13k model
AFS 50mm 1.8


----------



## r4gs (Jun 18, 2011)

The auofocus motor is a DC motor. 

Which lens is that exactly? I only know of the canon EF 50mm f/1.8 i and ii models.

AF-S is nikon isn't it? Souvana mentioned the canon lens.


----------



## Sounava (Jun 18, 2011)

^ You are getting confused dude.
What I meant is that if he buys 550D, he can use the 50mm f/1.8 and autofocus with it.
If he buys the D5100, the corresponding 50mm f/1.8 will not autofocus on it.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 18, 2011)

eeh my office is killing my tech mind...soo sorry..

yaah if u get any canon u can use cheap 50mm 1.8 with autofocus

but if u get nikon cheap 50mm 1.8 wont autofocus on body like D3100 and D5100 the new AFS 50mm 1.8 will autofocus


----------



## r4gs (Jun 18, 2011)

Sounava said:


> ^ You are getting confused dude.
> What I meant is that if he buys 550D, he can use the 50mm f/1.8 and autofocus with it.
> If he buys the D5100, the corresponding 50mm f/1.8 will not autofocus on it.





sujoyp said:


> eeh my office is killing my tech mind...soo sorry..
> 
> yaah if u get any canon u can use cheap 50mm 1.8 with autofocus
> 
> but if u get nikon cheap 50mm 1.8 wont autofocus on body like D3100 and D5100 the new AFS 50mm 1.8 will autofocus



Ah. That makes sense. Thank you for clearing it up.....


----------



## SwiftLover (Aug 9, 2011)

I totally agree with you. Once, I was in the same situation D5100vs 550D. I went to store and tried out both for nearly 45mins. Now, I can say Nikon D5100 is right choice for me. Feature wise both are equally(Thin Hairline difference) good and so is the image quality.

I really liked the comfort of holding the camera and that's the basic thing required for the DSLR. I will be getting the delivery in next 2 days .

Buy from Authorized Nikon Dealer for details refer Nikon Support page. No Warranty for Non Authorized dealers.




Sounava said:


> I disagree that specwise 550D beats D5100. If you say 5 points in favour of 550D, you will also be able to say 5 points in favour of D5100. Like I said, there is no definite winner.
> 
> About the 2 so called "advantages" you mentioned in 550D:
> 
> ...





sujoyp said:


> yaah if u get any canon u can use cheap 50mm 1.8 with auto focus
> 
> but if u get nikon cheap 50mm 1.8 wont auto focus on body like D3100 and D5100 the new AFS 50mm 1.8 will auto focus



Do u know Canon 50mm f1.8 uses micro motor to focus which is old technology and the auto focusing is noisy...try it before you buy. There is a new lens available from Canon 50mm and the price is slightly low 1K as compared to Nikon lens.

Nikon AF 50mm f1.8D is for DSLR with in built motor like the D90. It works on D5100/D3100 but will need MF.

Nikon AF-S 50mm f1.8G is new lens for D3100/D5100. It uses silent motor for Focusing(AF).


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 9, 2011)

great info swiftlover


----------



## SwiftLover (Aug 10, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> great info swiftlover



Thanks!  The more you read the more you will get confused. Go to the nearest Canon/Nikon Dealership and try out the Camera's....Buy the one youa re comfortable...don't go on Features and all...all DSLR has pros & Cons

Buy with 18-55mm kit lens first and once you are comfortable buy lens based on your requirement.

Hope this helps you!


----------



## SwiftLover (Aug 19, 2011)

Nikon has slashed prices of D3100, D90 and D7000 by 3k 	 .

For details refer to Nikon India website.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 19, 2011)

SwiftLover said:


> Nikon has slashed prices of D3100, D90 and D7000 by 3k 	 .
> 
> For details refer to Nikon India website.



Thanks  what about lenses...I am thinking of selling off my 55-200 and getting a 55-300 instead


----------



## SwiftLover (Aug 19, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Thanks  what about lenses...I am thinking of selling off my 55-200 and getting a 55-300 instead



Just yesterday, I have received price list for Nikkor lens..


----------



## kjuvale (Aug 19, 2011)

Just checked the price list, found that there is no 50mm 1.8g (just wanted to check price in India against what I spent here  ). Is this lens not yet launched in India?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 19, 2011)

These r MRP ...I cant guss the prices by this


----------



## Champ (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Guys, 
For Past days I am also in same dilemma (D5100 VS 550D)

I have made few observations, and would like to have Expert options on them.

Both D5100 & 550D are Excellent VFM cameras, and you can not go wrong with either of them. 

Now once you buy Camera and play around with it and start getting bore.
You need lenses to expand your capabilities. And from here real differences start to emerge.

Now I am not considering third party lenses as not a single lens is available from  
Tamron/Sigma with VC/OS in less than 20K (data source : FlipKart).

And believe me mortals like us, Do need such features with our shaky armature hands

First lense any Beginner would buy : A decent Teleporto.
Canon : EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS @12K
Nikon  : AF-S DX NIKKOR 55-300mm f/4.5-5.6G ED VR @18K

Difference 6K 

As the time will progress you will realize importance of a good Prime
Canon : EF 50mm f/1.8 II Lens @5.5K
Nikon  : Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 35mm F/1.8G @11.5 K 

Difference 6K 

Now every where I get to hear about Beginner Friendliness of Nikon but frankly speaking their entry level lens policy SUCK. 

Initially I was really Impressed by Bigger Sensor of Nikon but consider above fact and Excellent S/W Bundle of Cannon (Like fully controlling your Camera from PC). 
I am slowing tilting towards Cannon.

Experts, Your option...


----------



## SwiftLover (Aug 24, 2011)

Buying a DSLR is always a costly affair. If you need better quality u will need to spend more. Pls. go through the Links you will get answers to your Questions.

Recommended Cameras 

Canon Lens

Nikkor Lens


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 24, 2011)

Bro I somewhat agree and somewhat disagree with your calculations..

U are looking at negative part of nikons..see the positive part

Nikon AFS 55-200 VR cost 11k
Nikon 35mm AFS cost 11k
Nikon AF 50mm 1.4 cost under 20

Now nikon 55-300 AFS have more range then canon 55-250 right...then y not compare canon with nikon 55-200 itself 

BTW how much does canon 55-300 or something like that cost???

I agree cheap nikon 50mm 1.8 AFD can not autofocus with D5100 but people love to use it manually for taking amazing artistic pics

If u just want to autofocus every thing I think 18-55 is enough and use hight ISO indoor which is better in Nikons.


Bu anyways I like canon 550D very much for its features...but I am a nikonian now


----------



## SwiftLover (Aug 24, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Bro I somewhat agree and somewhat disagree with your calculations..
> 
> U are looking at negative part of nikons..see the positive part
> 
> ...



I agree with you sujoyp. Here we are bothered about the Price but, ignore the quality of lens. Quality of lens is very important aspect...


----------



## smilerchen (Sep 12, 2011)

I just love cameras... Its my passion ... Canon is the just best you must go for it


----------



## gump (Jan 14, 2012)

go for canon


----------



## vinaynoah (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi

I had the same delima but after extensive research I decided to go for Canon 550D. I liked the video capability of Canon 550D i.e 24fps (cinematic look), 30fps (Motion video) etc. 

Most importantly canon provides the software with which I can control my camera through my laptop and get complete control over it.

I choose Canon 550D over Nikon 5100D is because the video recording with auto focus in Nikon is sluggish and I prefer manual control;  at least for  decent documentary shooting .

Also the built in focus motor that supports wide range of lenses where nikon 3100D requires AF-S lenses only ;(


----------

